# My latest Spotyfy experience



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

As you noticed, about 30% of riders got a music icon next to their names. They stil don't use Spotify and i just play the xm radio instead.

This time, after i arrived to a pick up, uber phone gives me a separate line of text, below the empty destination text box, that says, connect your aux or something like that and it has a little moving picture after the text.
So, i plugged the aux cord into the phone and selected the aux on my car stereo.

Passenger gets in. Spotify starts playing his music, he said that it's too low and asked to add some volume.
Upparently, my uber phone was on 1/4 of volume, so i turned it to maximum and lowered it to tolerable level with my car stereo knob.
Then he said, Oh, it's strange, i can't control the volume through my phone, it's probably done, so driver could put the limit on how loud it could go.

I never had that pop up message after arrival before.
This is something new.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

A good reason to use your own android device, no Spotify...


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Moofish said:


> A good reason to use your own android device, no Spotify...


Why not?
It cost you nothing.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

puber said:


> Why not?
> It cost you nothing.


Except a headache.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

puber said:


> Why not?
> It cost you nothing.


I have an Aux cord for PAX to use, using the Spotify through the Uber app would also be taking extra data that I'm paying for.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Moofish said:


> I have an Aux cord for PAX to use, using the Spotify through the Uber app would also be taking extra data that I'm paying for.


Then stop running a heater to save a penny.
Give them salvation army donated jackets when it's freezing in your car.

How do you sleep at night after paying for an aux cord?
Shoe lace from a dumpster instead of aux cord is the way to go in your uber!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

As long as pax reimbursements me with a whopping tip (which I seriously doubt of course) they're welcome to use it.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

puber said:


> Why not?
> It cost you nothing.


With this Uber feature, the Spotify songs are not streamed to the passenger's phone. They are streamed to the drivers phone, which uses the driver's data plan. So unless the driver has unlimited data on their phone, yes it can cost the driving something.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> With this Uber feature, the Spotify songs are not streamed to the passenger's phone. They are streamed to the drivers phone, which uses the driver's data plan. So unless the driver has unlimited data on their phone, yes it can cost the driving something.


So and gasiline.
It doesn't come from rider's phone.
Uberx attracts cheap ass bums to drive for them.
Then those bums complain about cheap riders.
You are made for each other


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Sounds like a wedding in the makings.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

puber said:


> So and gasiline.
> It doesn't come from rider's phone.
> Uberx attracts cheap ass bums to drive for them.
> Then those bums complain about cheap riders.
> You are made for each other


If the rider wants to play their music on my speakers, I hand them the AUX cord. It costs me nothing to do this, and I don't care what source their music comes from. They could be streaming it from Spotify, Pandora, Amazon, etc, etc... I don't care. They could have the music files locally. Again, I don't care.

This Spotify features exists for NO OTHER REASON than the fact that Spotify owners are investors in Uber, and Uber is throwing them a bone with this Spotify feature.

Why should I have to pay higher data plan costs on my phone so that Uber and Spotify stock holders can enjoy their circle jerking each other? Again, if the customer wants their music on my speakers, here's the AUX cord. Request fulfilled. Happy customer.... but pissed off Spotify stock holders if the customer is using Pandora.


----------

